# Please Answer my question, need your ..



## Tourchwood (Feb 1, 2011)

If you live with your spouse who you married in church and never done goverment document and bless with kids.

the wife never worked before and never held real job, most which are part time here and there before church marriage. and the husband who pays for her school and everything, in case of divorce or separation who get the kids?
and if the wife win and took the kids, can she take them to a different state or overseas?


----------



## Tourchwood (Feb 1, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Well there should be documentation of paternity regardless (through birth certificates or church records) and in the case of separation/divorce a custody agreement would be worked out. Just don't give her money until there is one. 

In most states, you'd be considered common-law married with a church ceremony and no civil license. Generally if you have presented yourselves as married for some period of time, the state recognizes your relationship as a marriage. Thus, you'd have to get divorced and divide property, support and custody.

As far as I know, it takes the consent of both parents for a minor to get a passport and to travel on that passport. If it's a significant concern, though, I'd consult an attorney in your area sooner than later.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

It would be a good idea to consult an attorney in your state about this one.


----------



## Tourchwood (Feb 1, 2011)

how about children custody how does it go? who get the kids


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

How old are the children? If you have younger children, an attorney should be consulted. If you have teenagers, most states allow them to have input on that decision.


----------



## Shianne (Feb 5, 2011)

These questions will depend on where you are and the laws in that exact place. Sorry I can't be of more help. Many US states have websites that have a ton of info. Good luck!


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

You're not legally married, so it's all up to the common law rules of your state. Seek legal advice.


----------

